

PHP 5.4 - A picture is worth 140 chars - lonnyk
https://twitter.com/juokaz/status/313636684333973506

======
donutdan4114
Was it just that before upgrading they weren't using APC? Obviously, using
opcode cache would improve performance... [http://2bits.com/articles/php-op-
code-caches-accelerators-a-...](http://2bits.com/articles/php-op-code-caches-
accelerators-a-must-for-a-large-site.html)

~~~
lonnyk
Somewhere in the twitter conversation he says he used APC both times.

------
DigitalSea
Wow, that's quite a performance gain. Does PHP 5.4 honestly offer that big of
a performance improvement? I knew of the performance improvements, but that's
almost unbelievable. I have to upgrade to 5.4, but this is compelling me to do
it right now!

~~~
lonnyk
There are performance improvements, but the graph is actually pretty extreme.

If you read the full discussion on twitter he reveals that it isn't a web
server, but a server running CLI scripts constantly. It is entirely possible
there was a performance improvement in one thing that was constantly running
and it may not actually be an accurate representation of overall performance
improvement in PHP 5.4.

